# 10G no lights/filter



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am converting my 10g QT so my daughter would have her own tank.
She wants a betta.:fish-in-bowl:

I would like to imitate beaslbob build so there would be no filter, no heater and lights would be ambient light only and hoping no water changes.

What kind of plants do you recommend?

How about a companion for the betta?

I got some red cherry shrimp coming, would that be OK to add with the betta?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

From what I hear there are lots of companions for a beta I believe any non-aggressive community fish is good.

However I believe with Beaslbob build you still need a heater to maintain the water temp, and lights for the plants. CO2 for the plants as well when the lights are on.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Light is important for a tank without a filter to work as it is the plants that keep the water clean and they will only do well with enough light. beaslbob tends to have the low side of medium lighting for his tanks if I remember well. It may be possible do the tank with only natural light if it gets enough. Java moss does well in very low light. Remember that a small amount of light will mean slow plant growth which in turn means the plants are also 'filtering' the water more slowly. A 10 gallon with one betta will not be a big bio load so it might work. Direct sunlight will tend to cause algae problems and can overheat a tank quickly. A tank in a north facing window would be my choice. Or consider adding a small air driven sponge filter as they are not expensive.

Generally bettas need a heater, unless your house is always at an even, warm temperature.

It's quite possible a betta will end up eating the shrimp, some people keep them with bettas as friends/live food, it depends on the individual betta how long their 'friends' will last.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For plants try 4-6 anacharis bunches, 4-6 vals, 4 small potted (anubia, crypts, small swords) and a single amazon sword as a centerpiece.

If you get enough light say from a window you should have no problem.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

oh yea

if the room is maintained comforable from humans you do not need a heater. and no need for co2.

With fish that jump you will need a cover which can be just egg crate.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> oh yea
> 
> if the room is maintained comforable from humans you do not need a heater.


That depends on the person, and the house. I've never lived in a house that was consistently warm enough for tropicals. Really not many people have the whole house at a evenly warm temperature day and night. Some fish are much more adaptable and hardier than others when it comes to temperature of course but too low a temperature or swings in temperature will tend to cause fish to be prone to disease.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

snail said:


> That depends on the person, and the house. I've never lived in a house that was consistently warm enough for tropicals. Really not many people have the whole house at a evenly warm temperature day and night. Some fish are much more adaptable and hardier than others when it comes to temperature of course but too low a temperature or swings in temperature will tend to cause fish to be prone to disease.


that is a valid point.

but I would not want to be in any house for very long where the temperature was maintained at 65 F or lower. But that's just me and my tropicals seem to do fine above 72F.

And as usual my .02


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

House is at a constant 77F. Tank gets some light from a western facing window in the morning...if my daughter opens the blinds.

Here is my daughters 10G

1" Peat moss









Eco complete









Adding h2o. Got lucky that the water did not get cloudy. - LED lights, 









Drip acclimating the fish









Removed the heater and replaced the filter with ac mini. One of two honey gourami








Amazon Sword, moss ball, anacharis, bulb thingy...male betta (Flare)








Rotala Rotundifolia, java fern, grass like thingy...clown pleco at the back of the driftwood


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

wait...

a Betta and two Gouramis?



how's that working out?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything really bad. Betta would flare once in a while when feeding and the gouramis would back off. One gourami is dominant over the other.
Told my daughter to always keep an eye on any fin nipping/fighting.


----------

